# first battery powered train in Haruka garden railway



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I want to show my first battery powered train that I worked on during Christmas time. So far, I already converted three locomotives to battery power. I have a few more to go, probably, it's a good project for Summer. In addition, I also installed a mylocosound card in one of them. 
The movie is not very clear as I wish since I used a cellphone camera in one hand while other controls the speed of the train via a Tx. In sum, I want to thank many friends in this forum for walking me through every step in this process.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zXHMpJwHrM&feature=youtu.be


----------

